# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  ''explorateur  exe a cess de fonctionner ''

## bibiou

que faire quand par exemple je veux aller dans le panneau de configuration , une fenetre s ouvre et explorateur windows a cesse de fonctionner apparait.

cela ferme les fenetres et on repart sur le bureau 

Que faire ? car je ne peux pas a cause de cela configurer vista premium

----------


## erfindel

Bonjour d'abord, 

essaye de supprimer 


> explorer.exe


 dans le gestionnaires de processus et de le relancer !

Sous Xp en tout cas c'est la procdure classique

----------


## ssiko

j ai eu ce probleme des que j explorais un CD
j ai applique la porcedure de l aide (cliquer ici pour en savoir plus qd le mess d erreur d s affiche)
il faut aller sous 'ordinateur', click sous 'proprietes', 'parametres syst avancs'
click sous 'parmetres' ds la fenetre performance, onglet 'prevention de l execution des donnes', activer la prevention des donnees sauf pour, faire 'ajouter' et la il faut trouver le fichier 'explorateur windows', 

en general sous : c:/utilisateurs/ votre nom de session/AppData/Roaming/microcrosoft/windows/menu demarrer/programmes)
 faire ouvrir pour explorateur'
et normalement il y la case 'explorateur windows qui se coche'

c est la meme procedure quavec le probleme de COM surrogate

en tt cas pour  ma ca marche maintenant....

----------


## naje83

salut  tous

Je me joins  vous car j'ai le mme problme dans l'explorateur de vista...impossible d'utiliser le click droit sans qu'il se referme !

Donc je voudrai essayer la solution de ssiko



> c:/utilisateurs/ votre nom de session/AppData/Roaming/microcrosoft/windows/menu demarrer/programmes)
> faire ouvrir pour explorateur'


Que veux tu dire pour 


> faire ouvrir pour explorateur'


je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire comme manipulation  ::oops:: 

D'avance merci

@+

Naje83

ps : je viens de dsinstaller VLC et cela semble fonctionner...un peu embettant pour freeplayer non ? si quelqu'un  une autre solution.

----------


## kase74

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai exactement le meme probleme pour le panneau de config mais aussi pour le centre de connection reseau. Du coup je ne peux pas changer ma connection reseau comme je le veux en fonction de l'endroit ou je me trouve (j'ai un protable Toshiba)
Ca a commence a planter 2-3 mois apres l'achat du portable neuf.
J'ai fouiner dans le support technique imbuvable de microsoft, j'ai poste des messages dans des forums mais j'ai jamais eu de reponse.
J'ai appele le support Toshiba et il m'on fait reinstaller le systeme. (sont fort chez toshiba, ils savent rien dire d'autre que "ben ca marche pas! ben c'est le systeme, ben faut reinstaller") Ce que finalement je me suis resigne a faire.
Ca a de nouveau marche 2-3 mois et puis maintenant c'est tout pareil !

Si quelqu'un a une solution je serais le plus heureux.
En attendant, est ce qu'il serait quand meme possible de configurer un reseau par un autre moyen ? Je pense notamment a la bonne vieille ligne de commande que rien ne pourra jamais remplacer, preuve en est ;o)

----------


## kase74

Bonjour a tous,
Enfin j'ai trouve la solutio  mon problme. C'tait Firebird (V1.5) qui faisait tout planter. J'ai supprim le fichier FirebirdCC.cpl (je n'ai plus le nom exacte mais c'est le control panel qui est normalement accessible depuis le paneau de config) dans le repertoire c:\windows\system32

Et voila !

----------


## bravo967

En voulant ouvrir le panneau de configuration sur windows vista, j'obtenais  chaque fois le msg "explorateur windows a cess de fonctionner" et a repart sur le bureau.
Je me suis inspir des solutions proposs et j'ai juste supprim le fichier Firebird2control.cpl qui se trouvait dans C:\Windows\system32; et TOUT est rentr dans l'ordre. Le problme a t rsolu. Merci  tous.  ::yaisse2::

----------

